# Calculated Industries is scandalous.



## kd0afk (Jul 13, 2015)

I bought the machinist calc pro app for my phone because it claimed to have the same data in it as the mchinerys handbook. Paid close to $50 for it. Come to find out it didn't have any materials data which made speeds and feeds practically useless so I and hundreds of others asked them to update the app with that info. We were told that the app would be updated. 
I just found out today that if you want to have the materials data, you have to buy a whole completely new app. And the kicker is, it's cheaper than the basically useless app I bought that was supposed to have that in it already. 
So they sell an app, withhold important parts and sell a new app costing less than what you paid for the first one. 
So for $80 I can have the functionality of an app that emulates a $50 calculator. 
Nice huh?


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 13, 2015)

I would report that to the consumer affairs commission. Might get some refund.


----------



## littlelocos (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the tip.  I've thought about getting the app.  ....until now.
Todd.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 15, 2015)

Actually this isn't much different than buying a new version of Machineries HandBook.   The reality is the volume isn't there to offer free updates.   I've actually looked into writing a few apps, with a technical bent, for the app store markets and let me tell you making money isn't anywhere near as easy as some think.  To many want their apps for free or at trivial cost points.   

You only real guard against apps that don't meet your needs is to look for reviews or to talk to real users.  



kd0afk said:


> I bought the machinist calc pro app for my phone because it claimed to have the same data in it as the mchinerys handbook. Paid close to $50 for it. Come to find out it didn't have any materials data which made speeds and feeds practically useless so I and hundreds of others asked them to update the app with that info. We were told that the app would be updated.
> I just found out today that if you want to have the materials data, you have to buy a whole completely new app. And the kicker is, it's cheaper than the basically useless app I bought that was supposed to have that in it already.
> So they sell an app, withhold important parts and sell a new app costing less than what you paid for the first one.
> So for $80 I can have the functionality of an app that emulates a $50 calculator.
> Nice huh?


----------



## kd0afk (Jul 15, 2015)

So what if you bought the handbook and it was missing all of the materials data, and when you asked about it they told you you would have to buy another complete handbook at half the price?


----------

